# Flat to rent Cairns



## matt_spenc (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey,

Me and a friend are coming to Cairns in September for a few months and want to rent a nice apartment (pool, balcony's, etc) Anyone know what the best way to go about this is? 

Thanks


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Moving to Australia*

The best way to find a house on rent is to search it on the internet. Otherwise come to Cairns and ask real estate agents about it.


----------

